

Has adaptive design failed? Of course it bloody hasn’t. - hoopscity
http://elliotjaystocks.com/blog/has-adaptive-design-failed-of-course-it-bloody-hasnt/

======
hoopscity
couldn't agree more with what Elliot is saying in his blog post

